# Suche Route von Lorch nach Bad Schwalbach.



## schnellejugend (17. August 2009)

Für eine Einrichumrundung (Lahn-Rhein-Wisper-Aar) fehlt mir noch das Verbindungsstück zwischen Rheinhöhenweg(oder Steig) und Aarhöhenweg.

Gibt es im Wispertal ähnliche ausgezeichnete Wanderwege? Gerne fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, Höhenmeter dürfen es auch viele sein, ich habe Zeit. Ich erwarte keine 100% Singletrail, klar. Aber so ein bisschen bis so viel wie möglich wäre natürlich super.

Möchte das ganze auf meinem Rechner planen und per GPS nachfahren.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (17. August 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Für eine Einrichumrundung (Lahn-Rhein-Wisper-Aar) fehlt mir noch das Verbindungsstück zwischen Rheinhöhenweg(oder Steig) und Aarhöhenweg.


Rheinhöhenweg ist lang ;-)
Von wo kommst Du? 
Habe da sicher einige schöne Wege für Dich im petto.
Allerdings reicht mein Horizont nicht über Espenschied hinaus.



> Gibt es im Wispertal ähnliche ausgezeichnete Wanderwege? Gerne fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, Höhenmeter dürfen es auch viele sein, ich habe Zeit. Ich erwarte keine 100% Singletrail, klar. Aber so ein bisschen bis so viel wie möglich wäre natürlich super.


Das Wegenetz ist dort nicht allzu dicht.


> Möchte das ganze auf meinem Rechner planen und per GPS nachfahren.
> 
> Vielen Dank.


Ich klicke Dir mal einen Weg zusammen (Garmin-Format) und schicke ihn Dir per PN. 
Wäre Ihm das genehm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (17. August 2009)

> Rheinhöhenweg ist lang ;-)
> Von wo kommst Du?


Von Limburg. Das ganze darf ruhig 4 Tage dauern, Alpencross für Arme.


> Allerdings reicht mein Horizont nicht über Espenschied hinaus.


Ab da hätte ich ein bis zwei Tracks aus dem Netz.


> Ich klicke Dir mal einen Weg zusammen (Garmin-Format) und schicke ihn Dir per PN.
> Wäre Ihm das genehm?


Mir würde jetzt aus dem Stehgreif wenig (eher nichts) genehmeres einfallen.


----------



## picard (17. August 2009)

Hm..., ich würde ja nicht die Wisper hochfahren, sondern ab Lorch den Rheinsteig bis Schlangenbad-Gorgenborn nehmen. Ab Georgenborn hoch zur Hohen Wurzel und dann runter nach Taunusstein, von da kommst Du gut auf den Aartalhöhenweg oder alternativ auf den Aartalradweg. Landschaftlich und Fahrtechnisch bestimmt um einiges reizvoller als durch das Aartal. Auch ist das Wanderwegenetz deutlich besser. Dauert schätzungsweise von Lorch nach Taunusstein 1 Tag (~70km, 2000hm)


----------



## Deleted 77527 (17. August 2009)

picard schrieb:


> Hm..., ich würde ja nicht die Wisper hochfahren, sondern ab Lorch den Rheinsteig bis Schlangenbad-Gorgenborn nehmen.


Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß er *von* dort kommt. Und wenn ja, dann ist die Strecke über den Rheinsteig eine schöne.
Mein Vorschlag wird über Sauerthal --> Ransel --> Espenschied führen


----------



## picard (17. August 2009)

adus schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß er *von* dort kommt. Und wenn ja, dann ist die Strecke über den Rheinsteig eine schöne.
> Mein Vorschlag wird über Sauerthal --> Ransel --> Espenschied führen



Er hatte doch geschrieben: Limburg-Lahn-Rhein-Wisper-Aar. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er aus Richtung Lahnstein kommt!


----------



## schnellejugend (17. August 2009)

Ich wollte von Limburg Lahnhöhenweg(e) bis Lahnstein, dann bis Lorch den Rheinsteig.

Auf Wispertal komme ich hpts. vom RR fahren, Klassiker: Lahn-Rhein-Wisper-Aartal. Ich dachte immer, da muß es gute Wege  fürs MTB geben.

Generell bin ich da nicht festgelegt.


----------



## picard (17. August 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Auf Wispertal komme ich hpts. vom RR fahren, Klassiker: Lahn-Rhein-Wisper-Aartal. Ich dachte immer, da muß es gute Wege  fürs MTB geben.



Die meisten Wege führen zur Wisper, parallel zur Straße gibt es nicht so viel. Daher ist es besser das Wispertal nur zu kreuzen.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (17. August 2009)

picard schrieb:


> Er hatte doch geschrieben: Limburg-Lahn-Rhein-Wisper-Aar. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er aus Richtung Lahnstein kommt!


Wer lesen kann und sich in Geometrie auskennt 


schnellejugend schrieb:


> ...Ich dachte immer, da muß es gute Wege  fürs MTB geben.....


Die gibt es ja auch.
Wie versprochen habe ich mal die Strecke von Lorch nach Espenschied zusammengeklickt (Habe diesen Teilabschnitt noch nicht als Aufzeichnung) und bei gps-tour.info eingestellt Klick
Über den Rentnerweg rund um Lorch. An der Heiligkreuzkapelle ins Tiefenbachtal einbiegen. Nach Überquerung der 'Panzerstrasse' den Weg halblinks über die Ruine Waldeck nach Sauerthal. Von dort steil berauf kommen wir nach Ransel. Über Feld- und Waldwege wieder runter ins Werkerbachtal. Ab Sauerborn geht es stramm berauf nach Espenschied.


----------



## schnellejugend (18. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Track. Habe jetzt eine Runde von irgendwas zwischen 260 und 300km zusammen.

Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub. Jetzt sollte nur noch das Wetter gut sein, dann gehts los.


----------



## schnellejugend (3. September 2009)

Hallo. Ich bin gestern von einer abgespeckten Variante zurückgekehrt. Und die war schon hart.

Vielen Dank für den Track (der war auch hart).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (3. September 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich bin gestern von einer abgespeckten Variante zurückgekehrt. Und die war schon hart.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Track (der war auch hart).


Schön, daß Dir mein Teilstück gefallen hat; das fahre ich auch immer wieder gerne. Auch in umgekehrter Richtung sehr schön. Aber: Ich zitiere Dich


> Gerne fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, Höhenmeter dürfen es auch viele sein, ich habe Zeit.


Für die nächste Zeit plane ich, den kompletten Rheinsteig in Etappen abzufahren (Schieben und tragen wird auch dazu gehören).
Das wird dann sicher auch ein Alpen-X für Arme, wie Du das nennst ;-)
In Summe 320 Km und 12 000 HM


----------



## schnellejugend (3. September 2009)

Alpen X für Arme war eher wg. billig und direkt vor der Haustür so genannt.

Von den Hhm und dem Anspruch braucht sich das nicht zu verstecken. Das es heftig wird hatte ich erwartet. Die Höhenmeter waren sauer verdient. Aber es war ein Hammer.

Getragen, geschoben und den kleinsten Gang genutzt haben wir weit mehr als zB. am Gardasee. Es waren letztendlich ~7000Hhm und 200km. Ab Dickschied sind wir breite Wege runter ins Aartal und heimgerollt. Nach der ursprünglichen Planung wären es whrs. grob 10kHhm geworden.


----------

